# Finger tips go numb on ride over 30 minutes



## Prof Pat (Mar 4, 2011)

The pinky, ring, and middle finger on both hands goes numb periodically and not at the same time while riding. I have a Trek 1.2 as a beginner bike and for the affordability. Family life has us making babies and doing the whole procreation thing so money is not openly flowing from any spicket I have around the house.

The bike is set with all stock items. Seat is comfortable and fitted by LBS.

Any ideas? I ride about 100 miles a week and this slows me down as I have to adjust to deal with the issue. 

Maybe of note is the fact that I am 5'10" and 230 pounds. I can finish 3 miles on foot in less than 22 minutes and lift weights like a convict. I have no health issues, recently had a seriously in-depth physical. 

Bought the bike to ride the beautiful mountains and landscape in Arizona. Would love to fix this so I can get better and freely ride.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

You dont need to justify buying a lower end bike. The trek 1.2 is a quite nice, very good bike. 

Is your seat not level? a tilted seat can put pressure on your hands. Are you shifting hand positions semi frequently? Numbness is one of things you really have to be careful with, make sure you find something soon!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Prof Pat said:


> The pinky, ring, and middle finger on both hands goes numb periodically and not at the same time while riding. I have a Trek 1.2 as a beginner bike and for the affordability. Family life has us making babies and doing the whole procreation thing so money is not openly flowing from any spicket I have around the house.
> 
> The bike is set with all stock items. Seat is comfortable and fitted by LBS.
> 
> ...


IME numbness is caused by pressure and there are a number of things to try to alleviate (or at least minimize) it.

Your bike is fairly new, so the bar tape should be in decent shape. If not, replace it with padded/ gel tape. Also, if you're not already doing so, get in the habit of frequently changing your hand position on the bars. And try to make a mental note of what position your hands are in when the numbing occurs.

Another thing to try is padded/ gel gloves. They not only quell road buzz but also protect, so something to consider.

Last thought. Even though you've been fitted by your LBS, IME many fitters tend to position riders too far forward, increasing frontal weight which in turn increases hand pressure. I would try the other options first, but if none help, consider returning to the LBS for a tweak to saddle fore/ aft position.

EDIT: +1 on TomH's suggestion to check that the seat is level.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

My guess is that your fitter has you too stretched out. Try bringing your stem up and back. Being comfortable will make you go better and faster than any help leaning over and stretching out too much will. Doesn't look as cool though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

minutemaidman said:


> *My guess is that your fitter has you too stretched out.* Try bringing your stem up and back. Being comfortable will make you go better and faster than any help leaning over and stretching out too much will. Doesn't look as cool though.


Considering the OP isn't complaining of back/ neck/ shoulder soreness, I think this is less likely.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure. He seems fit and may not be riding long enough to get those issues you mention. You could be right, but he's only getting in 100 a week.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

PJ352 has it right. Try his suggestions and see if that alleviates the problem.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I changed out my stem from a 110mm to a 100mm, started using the Fizik gel pad kit under either cork tape or the Fizik tape and for 3-4 rides changed my lever position up or down on the bars during rides. 

I had bad hand numbing for a month or so, but have not any problems since. You are more than likely putting too much weight on your hands and your wrists are bent too much, nor letting a steady blood flow happen.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

When I ran in cool weather I would find the same thing happened to me. It's related to the ulnar nerve. It never cause more than minor annoyance for me. Try wearing clothing that keeps your arms warm, and periodically relax, change your hand position, and flex your elbows.

I agree to try the measures that PJ said since it will provide other benefits as well.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

One more thought. You can also _stretch_ the ulnar nerve beyond its normal limit by habitually dropping your wrist when holding the bar. That stretch can make the numbness from the inevitable compression even worse. When you ride, try to hold the bars so that the back of your hand and your forearm are more or less in line rather than at a pronounced angle.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Move your hands around more. Literally change your grip every few minutes. After a long 118 mile ride a few years ago I damaged the soft tissue and nerves in my left hand from holding the bar the same way for too long. Lost most sensation in a few of my fingers even. Took over a week to totally go away. Since then my hand has been much more sensitive to the pressure. I picked up better gloves, better bar tape, and move my hands more. Problem solved!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Classic symptoms of ulnar nerve compression, and I second the advice to change hand positions often.

What many people don't realize is that the ulnar nerve runs the whole length of the arm, and symptoms like yours can also be caused by damage near the elbow, as well as at the hand/wrist. So you might try adjusting your arm position, too. Bend the elbows, keep them relaxed/flexing, change positions often, avoid riding with locked/straight elbows, which can transmit more shock.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*question*

Where and how are the hands positioned when this happens? Do you for example have TT bars?

I agree with others, it sounds like either nerve compression or, possibly, your position on the bike IF, you need to position your hands in that fashion to feel balanced for example......


----------



## Prof Pat (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! There were a lot of helpful replies and I am grateful.

I set up an appointment to have my bike refitted at the LBS I purchased from; no issues.
Wednesday was open for them and that worked for me!!

The grip is usually with my hands positioned over the brakes. When I realize it is happening moving my hands to have a hook grip on the bars helps to mitigate the issue. I would love to buy a pair of the gel gloves but budget is tight for now. I am entering a Metric Century and had to fund the entry cost to that. I am excited!!

Thank you for all your replies


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*shoulders?*



Prof Pat said:


> Wow! There were a lot of helpful replies and I am grateful.
> 
> I set up an appointment to have my bike refitted at the LBS I purchased from; no issues.
> Wednesday was open for them and that worked for me!!
> ...


Do you feel a tightness in the shoulders when this happens?


----------



## Prof Pat (Mar 4, 2011)

Actually I get a tired neck while riding. My shoulders are good, as in deltoids. But my traps feel it. I just figured that was a bi-product of not being used to it.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

I had the same issue, my friends recommended I get some gloves and I have had no more issues.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Prof Pat said:


> Wow! There were a lot of helpful replies and I am grateful.
> 
> I set up an appointment to have my bike refitted at the LBS I purchased from; no issues.
> Wednesday was open for them and that worked for me!!
> ...


It's a plus that you can identify the position causing the discomfort and change hand positions to alleviate it. One very simple adjustment you can try is to _slightly_ tilt the bars back (so that the brake hoods raise and move towards you). IME you won't have to move them much to see a difference. And if it doesn't help, just relocate them to their original position.

Re: the 'tired neck' you mentioned, it could very well be just acclimating to the road riding position. While on the bike, do 'neck rolls' and as others have mentioned, keep your upper torso relaxed and elbows slightly bent.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

ttug said:


> Do you feel a tightness in the shoulders when this happens?


wondering about the shoulders as well. with all the weight lifting, I wonder if flexibility or muscle imbalance issues in the upper body are at play, specifically a rotator cuff muscle (teres minor for anyone who cares) which has a tendency to become overly tight on many people. excess tighness can create referred symptoms like these in the hands and down the arms in general. this muscle, if not properly stretched or otherwise loosened, will become tighter yet with weight training of shoulders and back muscles most notably.


----------



## Prof Pat (Mar 4, 2011)

kmunny19 said:


> wondering about the shoulders as well. with all the weight lifting, I wonder if flexibility or muscle imbalance issues in the upper body are at play, specifically a rotator cuff muscle (teres minor for anyone who cares) which has a tendency to become overly tight on many people. excess tighness can create referred symptoms like these in the hands and down the arms in general. this muscle, if not properly stretched or otherwise loosened, will become tighter yet with weight training of shoulders and back muscles most notably.


I gave some thought to this and came to the conclussion that I do not have any range of motion limitations that would allow for an imbalance either to the anterior or posterior. I have been rather anal throughout my lifting years insuring that I have worked the back muscles to compensate for any gans in the front muscles. My OCD, not really, made me worry about slouching or bent shoulders, even a hunch-back was feared from the heavy weights.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Prof Pat said:


> Actually I get a tired neck while riding. My shoulders are good, as in deltoids. But my traps feel it. I just figured that was a bi-product of not being used to it.


Again - worth a try to bring your handlebars up and back some via your stem.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*I think Minutemaidman has it*



Prof Pat said:


> Actually I get a tired neck while riding. My shoulders are good, as in deltoids. But my traps feel it. I just figured that was a bi-product of not being used to it.


See reply to your post. You bars may need to come up a tad


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

minutemaidman said:


> Again - worth a try to bring your handlebars up and back some via your stem.


With the OP's comment re: a 'tired neck', I think it's _possible_ that the bars may need to come _up_ 'some', but if he's not moving forward in the saddle, I wouldn't suspect excessive reach, but that's easy enough for the fitter to check.

Also, since the OP mentioned working with his LBS fitter on tweaking fit (and the fact that stem adjustments require pre-loading the headset bearings), IMO the fitter should be involved in this change.


----------



## Prof Pat (Mar 4, 2011)

The replies here have been great and I am very appreciative. Thanks for everyone's help. I am riding 62 miles after my fitting on Wednesday to get ready for a metric century on Sunday. This will be my first and with all the suggestions and help I should make it through and still have feeling in my fingertips. 

Again, thanks!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Prof Pat said:


> The replies here have been great and I am very appreciative. Thanks for everyone's help. I am riding 62 miles after my fitting on Wednesday to get ready for a metric century on Sunday. This will be my first and with all the suggestions and help I should make it through and still have feeling in my fingertips.
> 
> Again, thanks!!


If you get a chance update this thread with the results of Wednesday's fitting. I'd be curious to know how it went.


----------



## Prof Pat (Mar 4, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If you get a chance update this thread with the results of Wednesday's fitting. I'd be curious to know how it went.



Had the fitting completed today. The LBS owner raised the saddle about 1/2 an inch and the bars came up about two inches, maybe a tad bit more. The saddle was leaning back a bit and it was squared to the ground. Felt much more comfortable after.

I road a metric century on Monday and with switching positions of my hands frequently to the absurd wind in my face (30-40 mph for about 40 miles, with gusts over 50) I didn't notice any numbness. 

This adjustment should do the trick.

I will find out on Sunday as I head back out for another metric century!! This will be my second one in over 20 years!! I'll let you know how it works out!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Prof Pat said:


> Had the fitting completed today. The LBS owner raised the saddle about 1/2 an inch and the bars came up about two inches, maybe a tad bit more. The saddle was leaning back a bit and it was squared to the ground. Felt much more comfortable after.
> 
> I road a metric century on Monday and with switching positions of my hands frequently to the absurd wind in my face (30-40 mph for about 40 miles, with gusts over 50) I didn't notice any numbness.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the tweaks are working for you. As you build saddle time (and core strength) your fit will evolve and the bars will drop again.


----------



## BXR4T (May 20, 2011)

dgeesaman said:


> When I ran in cool weather I would find the same thing happened to me. It's related to the ulnar nerve. It never cause more than minor annoyance for me. Try wearing clothing that keeps your arms warm, and periodically relax, change your hand position, and flex your elbows.
> 
> I agree to try the measures that PJ said since it will provide other benefits as well.


I am glad that the OP found out what the exact problem was and was able to fix it. With regards the the first post by the OP and this post above, if it were due to a nerve, the problem would not be isolated to the ulnar nerve. The ulnar nerve gives sensation to the pinky finger and half of the ring finger. The radial nerve will give sensation to the other half of the ring finger and the other remaining fingers. If you want proof, hit your "funny bone" (ulnar nerve) and see which fingers tingle and which half of the ring finger tingles! 

Just thought I would throw this out there so that anyone looking at this post to alleviate numbness, etc., would be able to narrow down their exact pain and hopefully find a relief and be able to continue riding and enjoy it with out pain!

R.


----------



## aebrowne (Jun 27, 2011)

I had the same problem recently and discovered that my seat was tilted forward too much. Adjusting the seat so that it is level solved the problem for me!


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

Prof Pat said:


> Had the fitting completed today. The LBS owner raised the saddle about 1/2 an inch and the bars came up about two inches, maybe a tad bit more. The saddle was leaning back a bit and it was squared to the ground. Felt much more comfortable after.
> 
> I road a metric century on Monday and with switching positions of my hands frequently to the absurd wind in my face (30-40 mph for about 40 miles, with gusts over 50) I didn't notice any numbness.
> 
> ...


I am curious as to what LBS you had the fitting done by.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the problem with numbness after about 30 minutes and bought a pair of gel-filled gloves, but they didn't help all that much with the numbness, so I just shake out my arms one at a time periodically and that seems to help.

It might be bad form, but for now, I guess it'll do.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GradyPhilpott said:


> I have the problem with numbness after about 30 minutes and bought a pair of gel-filled gloves, but they didn't help all that much with the numbness, so I just shake out my arms one at a time periodically and that seems to help.
> 
> It might be bad form, but for now, I guess it'll do.


Changing hand positions is important as well, but if this is fit related, besides reading through the posts here, consider visiting your LBS and discussing the issue with the fitter. 

As I initially posted, many fitters tend to position riders too far forward, which in turn shifts weight to the arms/ hands. Leveling the saddle and setting it 'aft' _slightly_ sometimes helps.


----------



## Inahaze (Jul 11, 2011)

WOW,

Just joined a bit ago {about an hour ago} and I have been having the same problem. I just started riding my bike again; I bought a Specialized Rockhopper way back when; I think 1994? and haven't rode for a while. Anywho; I just figured it was Carel Tunnel or Tennis Elbow acting up; I will have to try to adjust somethings maybe and see if that helps.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Inahaze said:


> WOW,
> 
> Just joined a bit ago {about an hour ago} and I have been having the same problem. I just started riding my bike again; I bought a Specialized Rockhopper way back when; I think 1994? and haven't rode for a while. Anywho; I just figured it was Carel Tunnel or Tennis Elbow acting up; I will have to try to adjust somethings maybe and see if that helps.


Just be aware that you're applying advice geared towards road bike fit and you (obviously) have a MTB. The fits differ enough to matter, IMO.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

If these suggestions don't stop the numbness, you may need surgery. I did. It worked.


----------

